
Glenn Greenwald charged with cybercrimes for reports exposing alleged corruption - laurex
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/the_americas/prosecutors-in-brazil-charge-american-journalist-with-cybercrimes-after-lava-jato-revelations/2020/01/21/fd98a5a4-3c6a-11ea-afe2-090eb37b60b1_story.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22108262](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22108262)

